# Counting the days



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally got my Pistol safety certificate in the mail yesterday. It was the last piece in the puzzle for me to file my application for a concealed carry permit. I finished up and checked over all the forms and got them notarized today and in the mail it went. They have up to 90 days to respond but I sure hope it don't take near that long. So I figure in a worse case situation I'll have my permit 90 days from this friday which is roughly June 15.
Good Lord! That's half a LIFETIME :smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats! Best thing to do is try to put it in the back of your head 'cause if they do take the full 90 then that's gonna be a looooong 3 months for ya. Take the time to figure out holsters and clothing so you'll be all set when the big day does come.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Atleast you can get one :smt022 Hopefully it doesn't take the whole 3 months for ya.
:mrgreen:
-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can sympathize with you Mr G. I got my Lic: on the 89th day, all because I didn't know about eletronic finger prints. I was about to go nuts because I had quit carrying for those 89 days as I wanted to finally be legal. I don't like going anywhere without my gun. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> Congrats! Best thing to do is try to put it in the back of your head 'cause if they do take the full 90 then that's gonna be a looooong 3 months for ya. Take the time to figure out holsters and clothing so you'll be all set when the big day does come.


I got me some sexy leather for my carry and a new belt. I'll be breaking all of the above in around the house and finding the most comfortable and concealable ways to use them. I bought an IWB and an opentop belt holster. Both are Don Hume and I'm really pleased with them. Both are quite light and fit the pistol perfectly. Not to tight and not to loose. I can work with the open top holster at the range. I've yet to try the IWB holster. I might have to go up a pant size for that. Lots to work on but 90 days is a looooong time.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I can sympathize with you Mr G. I got my Lic: on the 89th day, all because I didn't know about eletronic finger prints. I was about to go nuts because I had quit carrying for those 89 days as I wanted to finally be legal. I don't like going anywhere without my gun. Good luck.:smt1099


Funny you should mention finger prints. There was one little snippit in the packet of informaton about folks getting printed when they upped for their renewal for those that were on an older permit system. Other than that no mention of getting printed as part of your application. The packet I got wasn't very well organized or informative other than a bunch of laws and regulations. I hope there won't be issues.......I'm just lucky enough to live in a county were the sheriff isn't real fond of issuing permits. I took my pistol class in another county were they only charge $85.00 for the class and they will give classes every Saturday and Sunday as long as there are enough students. The Detective that is incharge of Concealed Carry permits in my county also gives classes but charges $300.00 and only gives about four classes a year. This could be interesting as he didn't get his $300.00 from me for starters so I'm sure he will be a bit more picky because I'm not one of HIS students.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

It could be worse. I live in Los Angeles. Here CCW is basically impossible unless you fit into one of two categories: 1. Your name appears in the opening credits of multiple major. motion pictures. -or- 2. You contributed _heavily_ to the county Sherriff's last campaign. I'm neither.:smt076


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations.
I would not only prepare holsters clothes and other stuff.
I would also prepare my mind to carry. It´s a big responsability and there is the need to analyse every situation and be able to avoid any gun fight when it´s possible to do so.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jmg said:


> I would also prepare my mind to carry.


Judging by his previous posts on the forum, I say he's already got that covered. :smt023

I would hope that all people were mentally prepared to carry _before_ they went through the CCW process or were mentally prepared to use a gun in self-defense _befor_e they bought one for such a purpose. Sadly, I know this is not true.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I´m not making any judgement about who is able to carry or not.
I´m just trying to say that when I started carrying myself 10 years ago I started seeing things diferently. I Have never been a violent person and the fact of carrying a Handgun make me be more focus about almost everything that happen around me. I just think that a CCW course may prepare people technically and tactically but it may not give this state of mind which I consider to be very important.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, Yes to both of you! I have had time to think about this. I do intend to carry but not all the time. The closer I get to the point were I can actually carry the more intimidating the actual thought of carrying becomes because of the responsabilities involved. I too am a type "C" personality with an extremely long fuse. I have never been remotely close to a situation were I felt I needed a gun for protection in the past 55 years of my life. The reasons I applied for the permit were:
1) I could :mrgreen:
2) I was inspired by the end results of a concealed carry with the Church shooting in Denver. A situation I could easily find myself in. The public place shooting sprees by suicidal idiots bothers me as who knows were or when one of these wackos will show up.
3) Just because I've never been in a situation doesn't mean it won't ever happen. I'd rather have it and be mentally ready to use it than need it and not have it.
There is a very good probability that I will never need to draw my gun and that's fine with me. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If I COULD carry, I would never make it an occasional thing because as you said you never know when you may need it. I wish I even had the option 

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If I COULD carry, I would never make it an occasional thing because as you said you never know when you may need it. I wish I even had the option
> 
> -Jeff-


I can't realisticly carry at work but the rest of the time I will.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I can't realisticly carry at work but the rest of the time I will.


That makes more sense. I thought you meant going out to places you would only carry occasionally :buttkick: Thanks for the clarification, unless I just missed something haha:watching:

-Jeff-


----------

